# Besten Shops für Pc Hardware



## wellidontknow (26. Juli 2020)

Was sind so die besten eurer Meinung nach? Auch mit Erfahrung von Rückläufern/Garantiefall, Versandkosten, Genereller Preis. 

Frage weil ich vor kurzem meinen ersten Pc gebaut habe und ich so in Zukunft vielleicht ein wenig sparen kann bzw. bei einem Garantiefall nicht mit heruntergelassener Hose stehen gelassen werde.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

Mindfactory ist wohl nach wie vor mit am günstigsten. Nur der Zusammenbau ist da teuer.

Ich selber habe da aber noch nie bestellt. Ich kaufe meine PCs im lokalen PC Fachgeschäft. Bzw lasse die da auch zusammen.
Dadurch unterstütze ich auch den lokalen Einzelhandel, habe alles aus einer Hand und Vorort-Service. Aber bezahle etwas mehr.
Z.B. ist mein Monitor vor 2 Monaten noch knapp innerhalb der Garantiezeit kaputt gegangen.  Der wurde eingeschickt. Ich nutze solange einen Ersatzmonitor welchen sie mir sofort gegeben haben.
Früher war mal eine Grafikkarte kaputt, da haben sie mir solange eine Ersatzkarte gegeben.

Einzelne (kleinere) HW Komponenten wie USB Sticks, Bluetooth Lautsprecher, externe HDDs, Kopfhörer, Tastaturen & Mäuse etc bestelle ich meistens bei Amazon.


----------



## wellidontknow (26. Juli 2020)

Bei Mindfacory konnte ich nicht bestellen wollte mit Sofortüberweisung bezahlen aber geht einfach nicht obwohl sie es anbieten. Durchgefallen aber sowas von.

Bei mir gibt es kein Fachgeschäft schon gar nicht die die eine Grafikkarte anbieten selbst wenn sind die um einiges Teurer als Online meine Cpu kostet dort glatt 50€ mehr(habe überall angerufen) als Online. Kein wunder das die eingehen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

wellidontknow schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es kein Fachgeschäft schon gar nicht die die eine Grafikkarte anbieten selbst wenn sind die um einiges Teurer als Online meine Cpu kostet dort glatt 50€ mehr(habe überall angerufen) als Online. Kein wunder das die eingehen.


Die müssen ja auch irgendwie überleben. Die kaufen auch in ganz anderen Stückzahlen ein als große Online-Händler.  Und können u.a. deswegen die Preise nicht machen.
Dafür hat man da eben (Vorort ) - Service. Wenn sie gut sind.


----------



## wellidontknow (26. Juli 2020)

Oder Vorhanden wie in meinem Fall.  Caseking is absurd teuer verstehe das nicht. Alternate sind bei Garantiefällen anscheinend extrem schlecht. notebookbilliger hat vernünftige Preise aber Versandtracking extrem Fehlerhaft bzw wird nicht einmal durchgegeben(spreche aus Erfahrung).


----------



## moritz777 (26. Juli 2020)

Hab bis jetzt drei mal bei mindfactory bestellt und bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sowohl vom preis als auch von der lieferung her.
Notebooksbilliger hab ich auch ein zwei sachen bestellt, weils zu der zeit gerade am günstigsten war, aber im store abgeholt, also kann ich zur lieferung nix sagen.
Equippr soll wohl auch gut sein, hab da aber noch nie bestellt.
Caseking und alternate kann man bei hardware ziemlich vergessen, die sind meist zu teuer.


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. Juli 2020)

@wellidontknow: Möchtest Du hier ablästern oder haten?
1. Probleme kann es überall geben
2. Deine Schwierigkeit mit MF kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bestelle da recht häufig und es gab niemals nenneswerte Probleme. Hab auch dort schon umgetauscht, Geld zurück überwiesen bekommen usw.
3. Auch das Gleiche mit Alternate, Caseking, Computeruniverse, Cyberport oder Notbookbilliger. Klar gibts da Preisunterschiede, aber wer sich Zeit nimmt und sucht, findet immer iwo einen Schnapper.
4. Bei einer Erstbestellung bei MF, darf die Lieferadresse nicht von der Rechnungsadresse abweichen. Sonst geht da nix.
5. Wenn es doch mal geharkt hat, habe ich meist dort angerufen, mich höflich vorgestellt, mein Problem geschildert und gefragt, was und wie ich tätig werden soll. Daraufhin wurde bereits am Telefon eine Vorgangsnr. initiiert und alles war dann easy. Denn aller Orts sitzen Menschen 
Gruß T.


----------



## wellidontknow (26. Juli 2020)

Nein will ich nicht nur meinungen einholen, wie kommst du darauf? Was ist haten??

Auf Computerbase gab es vor kurzem einen kuriosen Fall mit Alternate, die tun gar nichts.


----------



## OldGambler (26. Juli 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. Juli 2020)

wellidontknow schrieb:


> Nein will ich nicht nur meinungen einholen, wie kommst du darauf? Was ist haten??
> 
> Auf Computerbase gab es vor kurzem einen kuriosen Fall mit Alternate, die tun gar nichts.



Interessanterweise ist Alternate seit Jahren immer "Hardwareversender des Jahres" - kann also nicht so schlecht sein ^^

Im Übrigen bestelle ich auch gerne mal bei Alternate oder Caseking. Klar, sind nicht immer die günstigsten, aber meiner Erfahrung nach haben die einen tollen Support.
Da ich in Köln wohne schau ich auch gerne bei snogard oder K&M. Da ich Sachen teilweise direkt abholen kann, ist das oft sinnvoller als auf Versand zu warten


----------



## noO_F3Ar (26. Juli 2020)

Garantie / Gewährleistung ist per Gesetz geregelt und oft gibt es noch Kulanz der Händler

Ich habe z.B. schlechte Erfahrungen mit MIndfactory gemacht,
nachdem mein Paket äußerlich beschädigt war und dann auch die Bestellte Hardware Fehler aufwies habe ich mit Absprache des Mindfactory-Supports die Hardware zurückgeschickt und mir wurde schriftlich die Geschäftsbeziehung gekündigt.
(Ich war da auch schon länger Kunde und hatte noch nie einen Garantiefall oder etwas zurück geschickt.)

Mit Caseking und Alternate habe ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Hatte einmal einen Garantiefall und mir wurde ohne Beanstandung Ersatz geschickt.

Das bei Mindfactory kann ich bis heute nicht ganz nachvollziehen aber ich nehme es hin denn es gibt genug Händler.

Ist im Endeffekt ein kleines Glücksspiel.


----------



## wellidontknow (26. Juli 2020)

Ich wollte bei Mindfactory via sofort Überweisung bezahlen da muss man den BIC eingeben und dann weiter klicken aber es passiert nichts da steht dan nur weiter Bic eingeben, sehr frustrierend. Ich kann da nicht einkaufen weil es einfach nicht geht das ich bezahle obwohl ich schon des öfteren mit Sofort Überweisung dort bezahlt habe da sie manchmal sehr billig Controller anboten.


----------



## wellidontknow (28. Juli 2020)

So Mindfactory hat mir geantwortet. Tatsächlich gehr Klarna bezahlung nicht momentan und sie wissen auch nicht wann es wieder geht.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (28. Juli 2020)

wirecard at DuckDuckGo


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2020)

wellidontknow schrieb:


> Alternate sind bei Garantiefällen anscheinend extrem schlecht.


Kaufe viel über Alternate und auch über Amazon und mit Alternate habe ich bisher noch keine schlechte Erfahrungen mit Garantiefällen gemacht. Daher kann ich in meinem Fall deine Aussage nicht bestätigen.

Aber wie es oft so ist kann jeder mal mit jedem Händler Probleme gehabt haben, denn ich kann über Mindfactory auch nichts gutes berichten und kaufe dort auch nichts mehr, auch wenn ich anderweitig etwas mehr zahlen muss.

Der beste Service hat aber immer noch Amazon.

Mit Rücksendungen reicht sogar das die Rücksendung eingescannt wurde damit sie die Rückzahlung veranlassen.
Andere Händler warten hier oft bis die Rücksendung da ist und dann dauert es nochmals ein paar Tage bis zur Gutschrift.

Auch im Garantiefall habe ich mit Amazon den kompletten Kaufpreis zurück bekommen.


----------



## wellidontknow (28. Juli 2020)

Wenn bei Amazon die Hardware nicht so Teuer wäre bzw teilweise lachhaft rx 580 für über 400€ warum auch immer. Dann würde ich nur dort kaufen.  Amazon ist beste, schon ewig Prime Kunde. Prime Video schon extrem viele Monate geschenkt bekommen von denen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Es kommt drauf an was das für Hardware ist.
Und ob Sales sind oder nicht.
Wir sind mit Amazon auch super zufrieden. Haben auch Prime.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juli 2020)

So ganz allgemein: habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (mehrfach) mit Mindfactory, Alternate, NBB und (einfach) Equippr und Caseking. In puncto Retouren habe ich nur mit Caseking Erfahrung, da hatte ich eine GPU im Rahmen des Widerrufsrechts zurückgeschickt (damals eine Evga 1060 Gaming, weil zu laut), und das lief problemlos. Ich glaube, alle der großen Shops haben soviel Kundschaft, dass du für alle positiven wie negativen Möglichkeiten Fallbeispiele finden wirst, wenn sich die entsprechenden Leute melden...


----------



## wellidontknow (29. Juli 2020)

Bei MF kann ich momentan nicht bezahlen wie gut kann das schon sein und Paypal habe ich nicht für was auch, habe eine Kredit Karte nehmen die auch nicht  Nein Danke wir haben 2020.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. Juli 2020)

wellidontknow schrieb:


> Bei MF kann ich momentan nicht bezahlen wie gut kann das schon sein und Paypal habe ich nicht für was auch, habe eine Kredit Karte nehmen die auch nicht  Nein Danke wir haben 2020.



Warum erstellst du dir kein Paypal Konto? Ich kann auch nur gutes über Mindfactory sagen.


----------



## wellidontknow (29. Juli 2020)

Weil ich weil man in einem Shop nicht bestellen kann bestimmt keinen Dritten an mein Bankkonto lasse und schon gar nicht Paypal.


----------



## keinnick (29. Juli 2020)

wellidontknow schrieb:


> Weil ich weil man in einem Shop nicht bestellen kann bestimmt *keinen Dritten* an mein Bankkonto lasse und schon gar nicht Paypal.


Dann solltest Du dringend die Zahlung per "Sofort-Überweisung" einstellen. 



wellidontknow schrieb:


> ... obwohl ich schon des öfteren mit Sofort Überweisung dort bezahlt habe...


----------



## wellidontknow (29. Juli 2020)

Muss ich nicht geht ja nicht Herr Klugscheißer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juli 2020)

wellidontknow schrieb:


> Was sind so die besten eurer Meinung nach?


Das kann Dir niemand sagen, weil von den tausenden Händler jeder nur eine handvoll kennt.

Mit Mindfactory, Alternate und Notebokbilliger habe ich ausnahmslos gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch im Reklamationsfall. Ob das auf andere übertragbar ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Und vom Sofortkauf rate ich Dir dringend ab. Du gibst damit einem Händler die Option, Deine gesamten Kontodaten temporär auszulesen  und ob Deine Zugangsdaten, die du dem Händler gibst, gespeichert werden, weiß auch niemand. Finger weg. Am schnellsten geht Nachnahme, dass hat auch den Vorteil, dass ansonsten niemand das Paket animmt.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2020)

wellidontknow schrieb:


> Weil ich weil man in einem Shop nicht bestellen kann bestimmt keinen Dritten an mein Bankkonto lasse und schon gar nicht Paypal.



Leg dir ein zweites Konto zu und mach Paypal darüber. Gibt ja genug Finanzdienstleister, die ein kostenfreies Konto anbieten.


----------



## RtZk (29. Juli 2020)

So ein Schmarn, will kein PayPal, weil andere an seinem Konto sind, nutzt aber Sofort-Überweisung . PayPal wird dir auch ganz sicher Geld klauen und dich betrügen . 

Zum Thema:
1. Amazon --> mit Abstand bester Service
2. Mindfactory --> meist am Billigsten, habe den größten Teil meiner Hardware hier bestellt, Rücksendung 1 Mal, hat problemlos geklappt
3. Caseking, Alternate, Media Markt/Saturn (online) --> oft teuer, aber sonst auch in Ordnung, bestelle hier nur, wenn  die Waren klar billiger als bei Amazon bzw. MF sind


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2020)

Klarna scheint doch auch genutzt zu werden, also sind es schon 2 Dienste.

Klarna sitzt in Schweden... da greifen unsere Gerichte oder Gesetze im Zweifel nicht, gute Wahl.

Sofortüberweisung scheint zu Klarna zu gehören, nennt sich aber Sofort GmbH.

Jetzt das Beste: _"Für den Datenschutz des Kunden fraglich erweist sich der Kern jeder Transaktion: Der Käufer übermittelt dabei nämlich die Online-PIN seines Bankkontos, die er normalerweise streng vor dem Zugriff durch fremde Personen schützt, sowie eine nur für genau eine Transaktion gültige TAN__ an die Sofort GmbH."_ Quelle

Es ist vermutlich eine Maßnahme seitens Paypal, die den TE hier zwingt auf andere Bezahldienste zurückzugreifen und sich passende Onlineshops zu suchen.
Ansonsten könnte man Geld auch einfach ohne externe Dienste transferieren, nennt man Überweisung.

Bislang hab mit mit allen Shops gute Erfahrungen gemacht, preislich sind da auf jeden Fall Unterschiede.  Nervend sind mittlerweile die Amazon Betrüger, die mit ihren Lockangebote unvernünftige Leute abzocken. Mir kommt es auch so vor, als sorgen diese Dumping-Preise für einen rascheren Wertverlust im GPU Bereich. Obwohl diese Karten nie für das Geld verkauft werden, nimmt man damit Einfluss.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2020)

mindfactory= die meiste Hardware
notebooksbilliger= die besten Schnäppchen bei Monitoren bisher
caseking = "Spezielles", die beim mainstreamhändler mf  eher selten erhältlich sind.


----------



## Tolotos66 (29. Juli 2020)

Vllt sollen wir dem @TE ja unwissentlich helfen, eine Möglichkeit zu finden, doch noch iwi an neue HW zu kommen? 
Gruß T.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2020)

Nun, es geht um die besten Shops? 

Würde sich ja eine einfache Umfrage anbieten und 48h später könnte man eventuell schon einen Trend erkennen. Kann man sich das ganze Gelaber eigentlich sparen. 

Ist ja dann ihm überlassen, was er mit dem Wissen anfängt.


----------



## silent-freak (31. Juli 2020)

Mindfactory ist bei mir raus.  Wollte für drei meiner Außenbüros, die jeweils mehr als 300 Km vom Hauptsitz entfernt sind neue Rechner per Vorkasse kaufen.  An eine abweichende Lieferanschrift will Mindfacory nicht liefern, ist das noch zeitgemäß? Da angerufen und denen erklärt, das ich die Rechnung für den steuerlichen Hauptsitz benötige. 
Keine Ahnung warum das bei denen nicht, was bei jedem anderen funktioniert,  geht.  Freut sich eben ein anderer Händler.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2020)

wellidontknow schrieb:


> Caseking is absurd teuer verstehe das nicht.


Falsch.
Ich hab drei PCs komplett neu gebaut in letzter Zeit und Caseking war einer meiner Hauptlieferanten.
Weil sie *günstig *sind.



wellidontknow schrieb:


> Alternate sind bei Garantiefällen anscheinend extrem schlecht.


Falsch.
Die haben mir sogar ein defektes Rentention-Modul für einen Prozessor kostenfrei nachgeliefert, weil es beim Demontieren beschädigt wurde.

Warum Du nicht in der Lage bist, eine Rechnung mit ebanking (VORSICHT: die Bank hat Deine Daten!) oder Nachnahme oder Überweisung zu bezahlen ist völlig unverständlich.


----------

